# keine oder eingeschränkte Konnektivität



## TraphiX (18. November 2006)

Guten Morgen, 

ich habe gestern Alice installiert. Hat auch alles prima geklappt. Irgendwann hab ich den Rechner wieder angemacht und unten rechts in der Taskleiste ist ein Symbol welches mich auf "keine oder eingeschränkte konnektivität" hinweist. Bei der Problembehandlung hat er es nicht geschafft die IP adresse zu aktualisieren. Ich habe auch mal nach den IP adressen geschaut. Es fehlt eine bei Standartgateway. 

Ich habe schon im anderem Thread nachgeschaut. Dort wird darauf hingewiesen dass ein MTU-WERT umgestellt werden muss. Ich weiß nicht ob dass der Schlüssel meiner Probleme ist, aber wenn ja, find ich das schlüsselloch nicht. Wo würde man diesen Wert umstellen? 

Hat es vllt doch andere Ursachen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------

